# RoC bunker film shoot



## Binary77 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

I figured some of you might be interested in a new movie that i am directing, which is set, and filmed inside a real RoC bunker - for which we have got exclusive permission for from the owners.

After initially setting out to write a straight-up Science Fiction piece, we sought out a bunker for the story we had at the time & after learning about the history of the particular bunker we found - we decided to re-write the story & set it during the history of the real Royal Observer Corps instead.

Our campaign page is viewable at the link below, which has a video introduction - filmed inside the bunker itself. All of the items seen inside the bunker are all to be used as props in the movie.

http://igg.me/p/556777/x/5047919

If anybody is interested in this project, then please feel free to ask questions or get involved. We'll be posting regular updates about shoots, including detailed location photographs.

Also, not to give too much away about story - but there are also a couple of other 'derelict' locations used in the movie, aswell (all used with permission).

Thanks for reading


----------



## krela (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow, filming must be a bit... intimate in such a small space!


----------



## Binary77 (Nov 8, 2013)

krela said:


> Wow, filming must be a bit... intimate in such a small space!



Yes, it is rather! A lot of rearranging of furniture is required for many shots. 

Lots of wide lens shots, too. It's unique constraints like that though, that create some really interesting results.


----------



## krela (Nov 8, 2013)

Good luck with it, sounds interesting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 30, 2013)

You did well with your fundraising good luck with your film.


----------



## rinaric15 (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks for sharing sounds amazing 
all the best


----------



## Big Bill (Feb 22, 2014)

Good luck with filming, look forward to seeing the finished project!


----------

